# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forrajes  VENDO ALFALFA DE PISCO

## oscaragustip

ESTIMADOS SRS,
TENGO 6 HAS DE ALFALFA PARA VENDERLAS YA SEA DESHIDRATADA
O AL PASTOREO PUES CUENTO CON ESPACIO SUFICIENTE PARA HACER UN CORRAL GRANDE PARA LOS ANIMALES Y HAY DONDE VEBAN AGUA.
EXELENTE CALIDAD Y COMODOS PRECIOS 
LOS INTERESADOS LLAMAR A MI CEL 967711430
MI CASA EN LIMA 4355790 
ATTE 
SR OSCARTemas similares: Vendo Fundo 55 ha. en Humay Pisco. VENDO SEMILLA DE ALFALFA TAMBEÑA VENDO SEMILLA DE ALFALFA SAMPEDRANA VENDO TERRENO AGRICOLA  EN PISCO Vendo Alfalfa (Forraje)

----------

gabo_ramo

----------

